# Sacha Baron Cohen's new Who Is America show is pumping up the hype



## editor (Jul 10, 2018)

The Guardian seems moist: 





> It is, by all accounts, a startling clip. A vaguely recognisable offscreen voice asks “Is it possible to sign my waterboard kit?” Then Dick Cheney – the real Dick Cheney – replies with a chirpy “Sure!”. After scrawling his name on a beaten-up bottle, he gleefully declares “That’s the first time I’ve ever signed a waterboard!” Ladies and gentlemen, Sacha Baron Cohen is back.
> 
> Baron Cohen’s new series, Who is America?, feels like an ambush. Announced just this week, it premieres in the UK and the US less than a week from now. Very little is known about Who is America? and that’s possibly for good reason. It promises to “explore the diverse individuals, from the infamous to the unknown across the political and cultural spectrum, who populate the unique nation”. Its billing as “the most dangerous show in the history of television” makes it sound less of a programme and more of a prison-yard shanking. The secrecy, you imagine, is likely due to the high-profile targets and the viciousness with which they are going to be taken down.
> 
> If Who is America? can go after Dick Cheney – a cuddly grandfather at this stage, yes, but an arch-villain of his time – then the sky is practically the limit. In a tweet, rightwing commentator Matt Drudge warned that Sarah Palin, Howard Dean, Bernie Sanders and Ted Koppel were among those who had joined Cheney in falling prey to Baron Cohen. However, don’t expect the elephant in the room to go unignored either.





Will Sacha Baron Cohen's undercover series be the TV event of the year?


----------



## a_chap (Jul 10, 2018)

49 seconds of my life wasted.

Who do I sue?


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 10, 2018)

> However, don’t expect the elephant in the room to go unignored either.


What does this mean?


----------



## 8ball (Jul 11, 2018)

a_chap said:


> 49 seconds of my life wasted.
> 
> Who do I sue?



That's 10% of a wank.
How much to sue depends on your going rate.


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2018)

I haven't liked anything of his after Ali G.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 11, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> What does this mean?



I imagine Trump will get some airtime. Because he really, really needs it.


----------



## elbows (Jul 11, 2018)

Baron Cohen 'dupes' Palin for new series


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 11, 2018)

elbows said:


> Baron Cohen 'dupes' Palin for new series



_Palin, who asked for the proceeds from the programme to be donated to charity, added: "Mock politicians and innocent public personalities all you want, if that lets you sleep at night, but HOW DARE YOU mock those who have fought and served our country. Truly sick."_

Perhaps she should apply that outrage to her President, otherwise it comes across as a bit phoney.


----------



## Celyn (Jul 11, 2018)

Oh, THAT Palin. At first I thought it meant Michael Palin


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2018)

Celyn said:


> Oh, THAT Palin. At first I thought it meant Michael Palin


Now that would cause outrage.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 11, 2018)

editor said:


> I haven't liked anything of his after Ali G.


Even that had worn thin for me by the time the Ali g film rolled around


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 11, 2018)

Has this idea not been absolutely flogged to death by now?


----------



## a_chap (Jul 11, 2018)

Nope.

Baron-Cohen will continue to flog that particular dead horse for years...


----------



## Enviro (Jul 11, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Has this idea not been absolutely flogged to death by now?



In the US? Not sure. Maybe, as he's an unfamiliar face, he's able to get high profile people to see revealing things?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 11, 2018)

I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 11, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> I'm looking forward to it!



This! x 87


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 11, 2018)

editor said:


> I haven't liked anything of his after Ali G.



I haven't liked anything he did since he left the sixform.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 11, 2018)

Come on, this is great


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 11, 2018)

editor said:


> I haven't liked anything of his after Ali G.


The Brothers Grimsby is brilliant and offensive.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 12, 2018)

elbows said:


> Baron Cohen 'dupes' Palin for new series



Is duping someone without the intelligence to understand object permanence really an accomplishment?


----------



## moochedit (Jul 12, 2018)

Enviro said:


> In the US? Not sure. Maybe, as he's an unfamiliar face, he's able to get high profile people to see revealing things?



I think they know him in the US from the borat movie.


----------



## moochedit (Jul 12, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> Even that had worn thin for me by the time the Ali g film rolled around



That ali g film was really awful


----------



## moochedit (Jul 12, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> I imagine Trump will get some airtime. Because he really, really needs it.



IIRC i think he already did trump years ago as ali g and trump ended it pretty quickly.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 12, 2018)

Cohen's character has got his own conspiracy website. It's quite convincing.

truthbrary


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 13, 2018)

Maggot said:


> Cohen's character has got his own conspiracy website. It's quite convincing.
> 
> truthbrary


There's a lot to read there!

Is it on this weekend? I'll no doubt give it a look.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 13, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> There's a lot to read there!
> 
> Is it on this weekend? I'll no doubt give it a look.


The letter to Sarah Palin on the home page is worth reading. 

It's on Channel 4 on Monday.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 13, 2018)

His targets in the US usually just show how gracious American people are. How about a tour of Russia.


----------



## elbows (Jul 15, 2018)

EDIT - a much longer clip awaits on the next page of this thread, skip this one!



Reminds me of Brass Eye, Shatners Bassoon etc.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 15, 2018)

elbows said:


> Reminds me of Brass Eye, Shatners Bassoon etc.




Fucking hell.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 15, 2018)

'Puppy pistol?' Utah gun rights activist says she was duped by Sacha Baron Cohen

I mean you think "who the hell can Sacha Baron Cohen actually fool now given that he's done it so many times" and, well, this seems to be the answer.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 15, 2018)

Actually really looking forward to this show.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 15, 2018)

omfg


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 15, 2018)

Blink 182, Rita Ora.  First grenaders.

The man's a genius.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jul 15, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


> omfg




"Children under 5 also have elevated levels of the pheromone Blink 182, produced by the part of the liver known as the Rita Ora..."

omfg indeed


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 15, 2018)

A child won't have a problem killing a mentally ill person.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 15, 2018)

love it. good to see him back. He still has the ali g hand gesticulations. clearly out of habit.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 15, 2018)

That really reminded me of brass eye. But more chilling. And also hilarious. Can't wait for the full thing.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 16, 2018)

full ones out now if you have the internets


----------



## tommers (Jul 16, 2018)

Peter Baynham is also involved in this.  Which is why it is a bit "day today" I would imagine.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 16, 2018)

editor can I suggest you merge the threads


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> editor can I suggest you merge the threads


URL?


----------



## 8ball (Jul 16, 2018)

editor said:


> URL?



Nah, feeling fine today. Cheers, bud.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 16, 2018)

editor said:


> URL?


America fuck yeah. It's here somewhere


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 16, 2018)

found the bernie sanders, painting and the dinner segments a bit meh. the gun bits were the best.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 16, 2018)

Starts at 10.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 16, 2018)

Yeah I think I'll watch TV In traditional manner for a change. Not stayed up this late to watch television in ages. Hope it's not shit.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 16, 2018)

Shit so far


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 16, 2018)

Oof, it's not got off to a very good start.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 16, 2018)

This is really bad, and has no purpose. Totally undermining the sneak peak clip. Not what I expected.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 16, 2018)

Free bleeding on the American flag and cuckolded by a dolphin ......


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 16, 2018)

Well this is rubbish so far


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 16, 2018)

Bit cringe still


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 16, 2018)

The make up looks dreadful as well. Not sure anyone is actually fooled.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 16, 2018)

This isn't so hot thus far. Let's hope second half is better


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 16, 2018)

This is sub Little Britain 

Bit of a disappointment after the gun segment.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 16, 2018)

So far he's just looking like a tit, and everyone is handling him really well, they are all coming off looking pretty good. Hardly challenging. Not a good sign for a first episode. I assume part two I the gun bit I have already seen. 
Shame.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 16, 2018)

Oh fuck off this new "character" is shit


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 16, 2018)

You all would have saved yourself this wastage of time if u had listened to me and skipped to the gun bit


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 16, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> You all would have saved yourself this wastage of time if u had listened to me and skipped to the gun bit


Which is still shit IMO


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 16, 2018)

Vaguely sniggering at the American bigot idiot now but that's all


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 16, 2018)

I just think this whole shtick is so tired it should have gone to bed a long time ago. I will not be watching again.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 16, 2018)

Hang on. wtf is going on now?! 
Someone mentioned Brass Eye upthread. Fuck!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 16, 2018)

Well that was shite.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 16, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I just think this whole shtick is so tired it should have gone to bed a long time ago. I will not be watching again.


Yeah. That was shit. Although I've set the sky box to record so will probably watch again and then slag it off again here this time next week


----------



## Maggot (Jul 16, 2018)

I enjoyed it. The art dealer giving him her pubes, the sex with dolphins, and all the gun stuff.


----------



## IC3D (Jul 16, 2018)

Made me lol


----------



## 8ball (Jul 16, 2018)

It was limited in its targets, but it was interesting in terms of what people will believe about people with political beliefs different to themselves, and also how much of what they are willing to support from people they perceive to be on "their side".


----------



## IC3D (Jul 16, 2018)

I think we've become used to the views shown because they are either becoming more open or sadly popular and less wtf. He's still good at along the piss our of them.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 16, 2018)

Never been a massive fan of Cohen but I’ll never trust the Urban consensus following everyone declaring Black Mirror to be shit.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 16, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Never been a massive fan of Cohen but I’ll never trust the Urban consensus following everyone declaring Black Mirror to be shit.


Is that the consensus? I love Black Mirror


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 17, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Is that the consensus? I love Black Mirror



I watched the first 3 series fairly recently then read the thread retrospectively (I think it started in 2011 or something) and there was a lot of sniffiness about it, yes.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 17, 2018)

Black Mirror is amazing


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 17, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I watched the first 3 series fairly recently then read the thread retrospectively (I think it started in 2011 or something) and there was a lot of sniffiness about it, yes.


Well that's Urban for ya!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 17, 2018)

Won't be watching the next one. Mildly amused once. The guy who high fived cohen for saying its okay to rape your wife must be squirming! Or maybe not .


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jul 17, 2018)

It’s the same joke by Cohen, get stupid people to say and do stupid things. Quite enjoyable but not funny anymore


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 17, 2018)

The art dealer was great, but more of a reflection on the art industry  able to seemingly articulate a positive analysis about anything, literally shit in this case. Great job donating pubes


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 17, 2018)

Urgh, like one of those films where the trailer looks great.... (Tbf, the gun segment was pretty lol).


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 17, 2018)

bellaozzydog said:


> The art dealer was great, but more of a reflection on the art industry  able to seemingly articulate a positive analysis about anything, literally shit in this case. Great job donating pubes



That jumped the shark. No way she wasn't in on it.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2018)

I like the sentiment and the face it will cause uproar in the US but it was a bit overly crude  Like a fake Louis Theroux thing. 

Bernie Saunders just looked annoyed his time was being wasted. 
I actually felt a bit sorry for the art woman although cracked a smile when she plucked him out some pubes. 
The odd Trump couple were just odd. 

Will watch the rest later


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 17, 2018)

He peaked creatively with Ali G and that was around 20 years ago.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jul 17, 2018)

So should I watch this? I don't want to waste my life?


(she says... Posting on Urban)


----------



## belboid (Jul 17, 2018)

It wasn't as dreadful as I thought it would be, having read this thread.  Just mostly pointless. 

The Saunders bit was pointless, the republican family home completely backfired and made them look thoroughly reasonable, decent, people. The art dealer was amusing, but, well, that’s art for you.  The gun section was well done though, and just about worthy waiting for.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 17, 2018)

I knew this would be shite. Brass eye my arse. Bronze eye tbf, but you get me


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 17, 2018)

Ted Striker said:


> That jumped the shark. No way she wasn't in on it.



- The Washington Post


Are you using “jumped the shark” in the right context?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 17, 2018)

The first half was poor, the second half was good.


----------



## 2hats (Jul 17, 2018)

Jeff Robinson said:


> The first half was poor, the second half was good.


Hopefully they will keep putting the best 10 minutes on YouTube each week and that will save us all from having to sit through the rest.


----------



## elbows (Jul 17, 2018)

I know I wasnt the only one who compared it to Brass Eye earlier in the thread, but I was pretty clear that I was refering to the bits of the gun thing that were very much in keeping with Shatners Bassoon.

I havent tried to watch the full thing yet, but even back in the Ali G days some of the interviews were a pointless waste of time where the guests were just humouring him rather than making utter fools of themselves.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 17, 2018)

Very Brass Eye, and not even close to It Makes Nonce-sense.


----------



## Dandred (Jul 23, 2018)

Anyone seen the second one yet? The fist sketch is mental.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 23, 2018)

This weeks was all good, last weeks was half good.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 23, 2018)

I thought it was on tonight


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 23, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I thought it was on tonight



I just checked my recordings, nowt there, because it's not on until tonight.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 23, 2018)

this 2nd episode was fucking brilliant. mosque section was fantastic. 

superb. SBC is a genius.


----------



## Dandred (Jul 23, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> this 2nd episode was fucking brilliant. mosque section was fantastic.
> 
> superb. SBC is a genius.


I though they were going to start beating him up!


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 23, 2018)

well it was better than last week

*makes mental note never to visit kingsman in Arizona*


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 23, 2018)

Much better this week. I laughed a lot.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 23, 2018)

The second episode was a real step up from the first one. I enjoyed the reality show contestant's speech to camera.


----------



## xenon (Jul 24, 2018)

Will someone say what actual channel this is fucking on please


----------



## xenon (Jul 24, 2018)

Channel 4


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 24, 2018)

I downloaded it and watched it.... hence early viewings..


----------



## Badgers (Jul 24, 2018)

I have not watched the second one yet but it is certainly _pumping up the hype  _


----------



## pesh (Jul 24, 2018)

Don’t believe the jam


----------



## Gromit (Jul 25, 2018)

isvicthere? said:


> The second episode was a real step up from the first one. I enjoyed the reality show contestant's speech to camera.


Agreed. Only the NRA stuff was worth watching last week and I'd already saw it all on the link in this thread. 

This week though... Oh dear...


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 25, 2018)

Jason Spencer 'to resign' after appearance on Sacha Baron Cohen show


----------



## belboid (Jul 25, 2018)

isvicthere? said:


> The second episode was a real step up from the first one. I enjoyed the reality show contestant's speech to camera.


It started off looking like a bit of a cheap shot at some low hanging fruit. But then she just dug that hole deeper and deeper, until...jesus, she actually said that!


----------



## Gromit (Jul 25, 2018)

DexterTCN said:


> Jason Spencer 'to resign' after appearance on Sacha Baron Cohen show


He's merely left 3-4 months earlier than expected.
Better than nothing though.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 25, 2018)

So I am watching....too many of you have said ep 2 is better.

Oh dear that poor woman off the Bachelor really is a bit stupid isn't she?

And the mosque bit was quite, quite mad. He's very brave I'll give him that


----------



## moochedit (Jul 25, 2018)

only seen ep 1 so far. gun bit was ace.  will watch ep 2 in a bit.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 25, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> So I am watching....too many of you have said ep 2 is better.
> 
> Oh dear that poor woman off the Bachelor really is a bit stupid isn't she?
> 
> And the mosque bit was quite, quite mad. He's very brave I'll give him that


There’s a documentary of various comedians discussing Sacha. Basically they all said he has balls of steel comedy wise. They wouldn’t even dream of taking half the risks he does. Etc etc.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 25, 2018)

Yeah, 2nd episode - more consistent, funnier, scarier.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 25, 2018)

Remember, when you launch a grenade, you launch a dream.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 26, 2018)

Just rewatching. In the skit where he's proposing a mosque, one of the objectors looks uncannily like Charles Manson.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jul 26, 2018)

That politicians arse and impression of a Chinese person were fucking unbelievable. 

The reality show woman, I felt a bit sorry for.  At least they kept her doubts in the edit - the impression I got was it was a charity thing, and she probably was trying to do something nice - also, the bullshit she was encouraged to speak was probably not a million miles from what she had done on reality shows under similar conditions.  But by the time she got properly into it, it was just .


----------



## Gromit (Jul 26, 2018)

Jon-of-arc said:


> That politicians arse and impression of a Chinese person were fucking unbelievable.


From memory made up noises, Chinese place names and the only actual foreign words were Japanese (annoyingly).


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 26, 2018)

Jon-of-arc said:


> That politicians arse and impression of a Chinese person were fucking unbelievable.



That was priceless.


----------



## Dandred (Jul 26, 2018)

Gromit said:


> There’s a documentary of various comedians discussing Sacha. Basically they all said he has balls of steel comedy wise. They wouldn’t even dream of taking half the risks he does. Etc etc.


Linky please


----------



## pesh (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## stavros (Jul 27, 2018)

I enjoyed the second one more, and it got me laughing.

However, isn't it relatively easy to make stupid people look stupid?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 27, 2018)

stavros said:


> I enjoyed the second one more, and it got me laughing.
> 
> However, isn't it relatively easy to make stupid people look stupid?



Drawing out the joke must take some skill.. plus there must be the risk of physical danger in some cases.  So not really an easy job imo.


----------



## stavros (Jul 27, 2018)

I agree, he's got balls, patience and no little wit. In a very different style, Louis Theroux has drawn some mad shit out of some mad people over the years.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 27, 2018)

He has some balls that Baron Cohen.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 27, 2018)

baron cojones


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 28, 2018)

D'wards said:


>




whats with the stupid swearing by the store owner?


----------



## stavros (Jul 28, 2018)

Looking at the very quick end credits, it seems to have an inordinate number of writers, considering some of it must be improvised.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 30, 2018)

wow. those 3 rednecks


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 31, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> wow. those 3 rednecks


Fucking hell! I'm watching through my fingers. The one in the pink dress .


----------



## pesh (Jul 31, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Fucking hell! I'm watching through my fingers. The one in the pink dress .


Exactly this.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 31, 2018)

I really hope the police raid was genuine. Best bit: when the police said, "We've had some complaints." Then, cut to the sign!


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 31, 2018)

That zoom on bonecrusher’s face tho.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 31, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Fucking hell! I'm watching through my fingers. The one in the pink dress .


That bit was brilliant. 

I'd not heard of Ray Moore before. Here's some background   Roy Moore sexual misconduct allegations - Wikipedia


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 31, 2018)

i cannot believe all three were happy to finger the vagina


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 31, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> i cannot believe all three were happy to finger the vagina


I really can't believe one said it was so life like but a bit dry!
I felt wrong just typing it


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 31, 2018)

I enjoyed the rap battle


----------



## Dandred (Aug 1, 2018)

It just keeps getting better.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 1, 2018)

How do shows like this work? Don't people have to sign something to say that footage of them can be shown on TV? How does someone who has been so humiliated agree to it being shown?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 1, 2018)

stavros said:


> Looking at the very quick end credits, it seems to have an inordinate number of writers, considering some of it must be improvised.


Writing does not necessarily mean writing fantasy. The situations have to be planned out (written). Obviously the questions are written, as are (almost certainly) every possible answer. There will be a high number of failed stunts, and a high number pulled for legal reasons.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 1, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> How do shows like this work? Don't people have to sign something to say that footage of them can be shown on TV? How does someone who has been so humiliated agree to it being shown?


They sign before it's shown. There is also grounds for public interest. Location release for private property would be the most difficult to get around, but only if not signed for. Only real threat is if there was a genuine cause for concern for a suicide attempt as a direct result of transmission. 
The contributers clearly said what they said, however manipulated they said they were. This show would have lawers up to the hoo ha.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 1, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> They sign before it's shown. There is also grounds for public interest.


Don't they realise they've been absolute dicks though? Clearly not.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 6, 2018)

The fourth one is pretty poor. A few funny bits but seems to be running out of steam.


----------



## Humirax (Aug 6, 2018)

DexterTCN said:


> The Brothers Grimsby is brilliant and offensive.


A truly dire 'film'


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 6, 2018)

think they need to bring this to an end. wasn't that interesting, e04


----------



## D'wards (Aug 6, 2018)

I watched Brasseye Animals again on the back of this.

It's poorer in every way. Mostly in that SBC himself doesn't say much funny stuff. Morris would say such bizarre and ridiculous stuff to the subjects


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 6, 2018)

yes, but comparing him to Chris Morris is a bit steep.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 6, 2018)

Ralph Llama said:


> yes, but comparing him to Chris Morris is a bit steep.


Why so?


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 6, 2018)

Because Morris is amaaazing. Nobody really compares in this area.

This is very funny though.



> Ive been cycling through our fractured nation, to heal the divide


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 7, 2018)

All the set ups were good this week, but not as LOL funny for some reason,


----------



## D'wards (Aug 11, 2018)

I wonder if SBC has a thought for the lives he's potentially damaged over the years?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 11, 2018)

D'wards said:


> I wonder if SBC has a thought for the lives he's potentially damaged over the years?



You mean the people who have outed themselves as racists, etc?


----------



## D'wards (Aug 11, 2018)

Johnny Vodka said:


> You mean the people who have outed themselves as racists, etc?


That's them. But not only. 

In the Borat days he was knocking about with a born again Christian in America, who was a perfectly nice and pleasant guy.
He asked him if Jews are going to hell- the guy really squirmed and ummed and ahhed but when pressed he said the bible says all those who follow other faiths go to hell so yes, I'm sorry they are.
Cue gasps from the audience but all religions day other faiths are going to hell, its kind of a fundamental. 
I felt that bloke was manipulated and stitched right up


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 11, 2018)

D'wards said:


> That's them. But not only.
> 
> In the Borat days he was knocking about with a born again Christian in America, who was a perfectly nice and pleasant guy.
> He asked him if Jews are going to hell- the guy really squirmed and ummed and ahhed but when pressed he said the bible says all those who follow other faiths go to hell so yes, I'm sorry they are.
> ...



Life probably wasn't damaged though...its perfectly valid to highlight how bonkers religion is.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 11, 2018)

D'wards said:


> That's them. But not only.
> 
> In the Borat days he was knocking about with a born again Christian in America, who was a perfectly nice and pleasant guy.
> He asked him if Jews are going to hell- the guy really squirmed and ummed and ahhed but when pressed he said the bible says all those who follow other faiths go to hell so yes, I'm sorry they are.
> ...



I dunno.  He gives people space to react how they want.  Some folk come off sorta okay, and obviously others totally take the bait and show their true colours/make a cunt of themselves.  I don't recall the guy you're referring to, but doesn't sound like he came off too badly.


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 11, 2018)

The imigrant trap party scene was *brilliant*.
When the popo turned up


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 11, 2018)

Some of it is a bit formulaic and shit now but i got a real giggle from the good sport art lady who was pulling out her pubes for his paintbrush. She was funny


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 13, 2018)

how he manages to do this without bursting out in laughter is amazing


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 27, 2018)

Did people stop watching?


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 28, 2018)

Nah i watched em all, last one was full on Brasseye at the start.

i like 87% of it.....

Some stuff didn't flow for me, and some of it was fantastic.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 28, 2018)

I liked the last episode a lot...  Many LOLs to be had in the long middle section... and the OJ bit was... weird.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2018)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Did people stop watching?


Is it still pumping the hype?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 28, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Is it still pumping the hype?


i think we should be told


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 29, 2018)

The American antifa one was quite good especially when he pressed the button and felt ' a little queasy'


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 29, 2018)

Given recent comments by the orange one; I wonder how long before antifa is outlawed in the US?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 29, 2018)

I think SBC is brilliant. Who is America is borderline genius, and that OMGWhizzBoyOMG character is an absolute masterpiece.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 29, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Given recent comments by the orange one; I wonder how long before antifa is outlawed in the US?


Not sure that 'antifa'  actually has a formal membership to be banned does it?


----------



## pesh (Aug 29, 2018)

SBC has a pretty sharp wit and balls of steel but exporting Brasseye to the US 20 years after it finished isn’t borderline genius or anything close to it.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Aug 29, 2018)

pesh said:


> SBC has a pretty sharp wit and balls of steel but exporting Brasseye to the US 20 years after it finished isn’t borderline genius or anything close to it.



Not even borderline borderline genius then?


----------



## pesh (Aug 29, 2018)

Maybe in a Steve Jobs kind of way, that’s a good idea, there’s a market for it... success.
The arseholes are the real stars of the show, which is a bit wrong.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 29, 2018)

The39thStep said:


> Not sure that 'antifa'  actually has a formal membership to be banned does it?


Nor does Al Qaeda


Jeff Robinson said:


> Not even borderline borderline genius then?


No, but he might become a genius


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 30, 2018)

The39thStep said:


> Not sure that 'antifa'  actually has a formal membership to be banned does it?



Well, I know that and you know that but Trump probably had never heard of the anti-fascist movement until recently.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 6, 2018)

> Former US Senate candidate Roy Moore is suing the British comedian Sacha Baron Cohen for defamation after falling victim to a TV show prank.
> 
> In a sketch for his series Who Is America?, Baron Cohen pretends to be an Israeli anti-terrorism expert demonstrating a "paedophile detector".
> 
> When the "device" is waved near Mr Moore, it beeps.


Roy Moore sues Sacha Baron Cohen over stunt


> His lawyers say the satirist falsely accused their client of being a sex offender. They are seeking $95m (£73m) in damages from Baron Cohen and from the Showtime and CBS networks.



£73m!


----------



## stavros (Sep 7, 2018)

It didn't really evolve through the series, and there was a fair bit of using the same devices repeatedly, e.g. getting homophobes to mime gay acts. It'd have worked better as a 45-60 minute special.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 7, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> No, but he might become a genius



He's certainly become extremely rich.  Not that they're the same thing.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 7, 2018)

8ball said:


> He's certainly become extremely rich.  Not that they're the same thing.


I think he was extremely rich long before his TV days.


----------

